# Word of the Day:  Doodad



## Ruthanne

1 : an ornamental attachment or decoration. 2 : an often small article whose common name is unknown or forgotten : gadget.


----------



## Aunt Marg

What I want to know is... what is the difference between a doodad, vs a thingamabob, vs a thingamajig, vs a doohickey, vs a whatchamacallit?

That's what I want to know.


----------



## Ruthanne

I have all kinds of doodads on my shelves above my bed--wouldn't know what to call them but that...


----------



## Aunt Marg

My dad was a real doo-dad. 

He did it all.


----------



## Pappy

I have a kitchen drawer full of doo-dads. I can’t believe the stuff that is in there.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pappy said:


> I have a kitchen drawer full of doo-dads. I can’t believe the stuff that is in there.


Tell me about it!

I'm certain every household has a junk drawer.


----------



## RubyK

It's time for me to decorate my home with Christmas doo-dads.


----------



## twinkles

a bully ship and a bully crew--doo-dad-doo dad

a bully mate and a captain too
all the doo-dad day


----------



## Sliverfox

@twinkles,, learn about all sorts of doodads,,, did you?


----------



## Pecos

LOL, Doodads aplenty, and we are so easy to entertain.


----------



## HazyDavey

Doodad is the nickname I've called my daughter since she was a small fry. (My little Doodad.) When she got older, out of high school or around that time. I trimmed it down to just calling her, 'Dew.'


----------



## Aunt Marg

HazyDavey said:


> Doodad is the nickname I've called my daughter since she was a small fry. (My little Doodad.) When she got older, out of high school or around that time. I trimmed it down to just calling her, 'Dew.'


I had one generic name for my kids, "_little stinkers_", and my youngest earned the name "_chicken legs_".


----------



## twinkles

that doo-dad song i sang was one we sang in  school---how ever i got my doo-dads in----lol


----------



## Aunt Marg




----------



## Phoenix

Sometimes in old age one's doo-dad doesn't get enough action.


----------



## Pinky

Is doo-dad the same thing as doo-hickey?


----------

